# Holyhead to Eurotunnel



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I will be travelling from Holyhead leaving about 08.30 on a midweek morning at the end of August and would appreciate a view on the route from Chester. 
In the past I have used the A55/M56 and joined the M6 at Junction 20A. Looking at the map should I go around Chester on the A55 and join the A51 and A500 joining the M6 at junction 16. Would it be shorter....quicker.....better or should I stick with the motorway.
Regarding Calais I will be arriving late evening and I have looked at the thread on Cite Europe with the various options for overnighting. There is mention of the beach and the yacht basin and are the GPS co-ordinates for these the same as No's 29 and 30 in 'All the Aires France' book.
I found the video on travelling through the tunnel very informative as we have travelled on the ferry in the past.
Thanks 
Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ian 

Can't help with the options for getting down to Folkestone, although it might be worth biting the bullet and use the m6 toll, as there are roadworks on the m6 down towards the m5. We used it a couple of weeks back and paid the car rate as I am a caravan club member. If you are a member you just flash the card at the kiosk. As for Calais I would imagine the co-ordinates are correct for the beach & yacht basin, but be aware of the works going on at the beach aire- could be noisy.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Ian hi,

There are major roadworks on the M6 from 19 down to 17 [ new central reservations ] and traffic both north and south has been backing up for weeks now and projected to go on for a lot longer. Suggest your J16 would be best option.

Cites Europe is fine these days, we were there a couple of weeks ago and no issues whatsoever. The works are still going on at the Calais beach / aire so I for one would give them a miss.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

bognormike said:


> Ian
> 
> Can't help with the options for getting down to Folkestone, although it might be worth biting the bullet and use the m6 toll, as there are roadworks on the m6 down towards the m5. We used it a couple of weeks back and paid the car rate as I am a caravan club member. If you are a member you just flash the card at the kiosk. As for Calais I would imagine the co-ordinates are correct for the beach & yacht basin, but be aware of the works going on at the beach aire- could be noisy.


Well you learn something every day...I didn't know being a Caravan Club member got you car rate on the M6 Toll. I will make sure the card is handy next time..!!:grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DBSS said:


> Well you learn something every day...I didn't know being a Caravan Club member got you car rate on the M6 Toll. I will make sure the card is handy next time..!!:grin2:


The wording.


> *Caravan and motorhome drivers why not avoid the roadworks on the M6 this Summer!*
> 
> *Offer 3: Exclusive offer to The Caravan Club members*
> All Caravan Club members* can benefit from discounted travel on the M6toll when driving a vehicle towing a caravan or caravan trailer or driving a motorhome. Make use of our Caravan Club offer by simply producing your valid Caravan Club membership card prior to payment and receive the discounted toll price.
> *this offer is exclusive to The Caravan Club members only, no other Club membership applies.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And its a decent saving !!!!!

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

.............and no need to pretend you are under 3500kgs and 3 metres either. :surprise:


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

bognormike said:


> ........ As for Calais I would imagine the co-ordinates are correct for the beach & yacht basin, but be aware of the works going on at the beach aire- could be noisy.


No work happening overnight, we stayed there last week. It was pretty full, not somewhere you'd want to use for much more than an overnight kip.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You might want to look at using the A41 from Chester towards Wolverhampton but get onto the motorway network where it crosses the M54. It's a route used by a lot of people I know who are heading to and from the Irish ferries.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Or down the A483 from Chester to Oswestry (virtually all dual carriageway) and then head east on A5 to Shrewsbury (where it becomes dual carriageway) and the M54.

We have never ever had any bother at Cité €urope.


----------



## angelsson (Jul 21, 2016)

Anywhere near Folkestone for overnight near tunnel prior to early train


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the route options leaving Chester. Certainly food for thought.
Also the advice regarding stopover at or near Calais. A lot of different opinions here.
They will certainly help me to come to decisions.
Thanks again.
Ian


----------

